# Filter media help



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a Fluval 405 on my 72g. I have been reading that i DON"t need all the stuff (carbon, ammonia chips) on the inside? what should I be using? Do I need another filter as well?

thanks for the help.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a Fluval 305 in my 55g. I also run an Emperor 400 and 280 HOB's for added filtration. If you have a decent amount of African Cichlids then chances are yes you need more filtration. You will read on here often that you can't have too much filtration. As far as the media goes the carbon is best used for removing medications used in the tank. Other than that its pretty useless and expensive. In my Fluval I run the biomax noodles and filter floss to polish the water. (Pillow stuffing that you can buy at walmart etc very cheap.) You could always add more biomax or some people use pot scrubbies to help with biological filtration. If your currently cycling a new tank it is normal to have raised ammonia readings. An ammonia remover media may slow the cycling process. If your tank is already cycled then it is possible that you do not have enough filtration and good bacteria to take care of the existing ammonia. So IMO I would get another filter. Either a canister or HOB. I am a big fan of the Emperor 400. Its easy to clean and does a nice job filtering.


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

What exactly do you put in the compartments of your fluval??
And what is in the HOB's?
I have very little room for a HOB so would another canister or a bigger one do the trick, or is it best to have 2 different kinds?


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

For my cannister I like to use biological filteration material. Biomax rings, crushed coral (helps buffer the water), pot scrubbers, efisubstrate by eheim, etc. I use my Hob for mechanical filteration. I would add a second filter to that tank. Either the emperor 400 or an AC 110 will be fine. You should have plenty of room for a HOB but a second cannister would also work.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I run the biomax and filter floss in the top 2 compartments and in the bottom compartment I run 2 bags of crushed coral for buffering purposes. My Emporer HOB's have a separate media compartment where I put filter floss in addition to the stock filter pad in the filter.


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a 72g I have a rena xp3 and a fluval fx5. I am not a HOB fan I prefer the canister. I would add another filter and a powerhead to add water movement. All I use in my canisters is the foam media that it cam with and I fill the rest up with plastic pot scubers 6 for a buck at the dollar store. Filter floss very last, that's it no carb or other media and my tank is Crystal clear and healthy.


----------

